# New shipment for sale Saturday..Store CLOSED friday



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello

Massive Philippine fish and inverts order to arrive tomorrow evening for sale Saturday morning. There will be lots of in store specials such as snails for a dollar. Firefish, green chromis as well some other fish inverts, will also be on sale. these sales will be posted after the shipment lands, as i need to see how everything comes in before i can commit to certain sales

the store will be closed Friday, i have a family event to attend before the shipment lands.

i am expecting

450 fish...no exaggeration
400 ricordea yuma mushrooms in orange green yellow pink and purple
snails shrimp conch and other inverts also scheduled to arrive.
frag tank is now up and running. there will be hundreds of frags also available for Saturday
if anyone has question please call 905 808 4658


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeee!.....


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Weeeee!......

~Tony


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what time are you open saturday? Is it 10am? or 12.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Most likely in between, that is 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

notclear said:


> Most likely in between, that is 11:00 a.m.


LOL this is a casual business isn't it. I think 11 might be too early! I dropped by there once on a saturday and it was still closed at 12! I would have left had other people not been there at their door at that time. so I parked to say hi to these guys and Ryan came by. Sometimes it doesn't pay to be a keener at these things lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

In theory, 11am. btw.....I think he ordered more 'baby' Harlequin Tusks


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

to be safe, I'm going there afternoon. it's too expensive driving back and forth with these gas prices LOLOL.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - Confirmation. 11am


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> In theory, 11am. btw.....I think he ordered more 'baby' Harlequin Tusks


Ooo..nice..


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Omg Omg i want! A baby harlequin tusk 

~Tony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Worthy Notes.....*

F.Y.I. - Fish looked nice....but these caught my eye. Enjoy.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*How Cool is This?.....*

Enjoy.  ......


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice stuff Ryan. Still lots left. Thanks again.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Taipan said:


> F.Y.I. - Fish looked nice....but these caught my eye. Enjoy.


Dude, I got there a bit late coz I have my usual saturday lunches... damn... all the best ones were picked CLEAN. did buy 3 shrooms, best of the rest . the ugly cute fish - what is that called? I saw it.. was tempted to buy but... didn't know much about it.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ok that sounded like I was disappointed. NOT! the shrooms I got look pretty AWESOMEEEE. and amazing price too! 

I thought the fishes look REALLY good. my new tank's not ready yet so I couldn't ... well shouldn't buy any but I looked longgggggggg and hardddddd. the frog fish was cute... some of the better looking butterflies I've seen recently, and pretty nice wrasses.... a couple of HUGE clowns, excellent color and huge chromis... worth the trip man!


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

Taipan said:


> Enjoy.  ......


is that a fish...?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

YEAH! a frog fish. it moves on its feet! it was moving around using its urrr fins so freakin cute! like a bulldog puppy! but read up on it first before getting it. it looks way better in person.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Anglerfish Family......*



Bar0n said:


> is that a fish...?


I refer you to this video  Enjoy.....


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

wow that a crazy creature to have! it'll probably eat all my fish in no time!
thx for sharing!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

LOLOL nice vid taipan. if it's the tiniest in a big tank of big fishes I don't think you got anything to worry about. I think the one we saw was a juvenile, about 2-3"and likely no gonads attached to it yet. not sure how big it will grow in a tank..... it's so freakin cute tho..... I think it's reef safe (except anemones?) so might be perfect for a nano reef as the only fish there. I see a frogfish nano in my future.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Bar0n said:


> wow that a crazy creature to have! it'll probably eat all my fish in no time!
> thx for sharing!


INdeed it would. Best kept alone and probably not in a nano unless you've got a big sump for water volume and a good skimmer. They produce allot of waste.


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

My (upside down) haul from Saturday, settling nicely in my tank. Such a pleasure to finally meet Red in the flesh. Sorry for the awkward introduction. 

Thanks again, Ryan!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

gDub said:


> My haul from Saturday, settling nicely in my tank. Such a pleasure to finally meet Red in the flesh. Sorry for the awkward introduction.
> 
> Thanks again, Ryan!


Sweet. Nice to meet you as well. Ah...Uhm....".....meet Red in the flesh.....awkward introduction." - doesn't sound quite right/good. D'oh!  lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

gDub said:


> My (upside down) haul from Saturday, settling nicely in my tank. Such a pleasure to finally meet Red in the flesh. Sorry for the awkward introduction.
> 
> Thanks again, Ryan!


those are nice shrooms. when I got there ryan was holding like 10 pretty cool shrooms for someone... so many colours. will have to get a jump on that next time.


----------

